# Bull-Bites Recipe



## colby92 (Oct 16, 2007)

This is a relatively simple recipe, but tasty.

Cut up some fillet mignon into little squares, about an 1 inch squares.  Sprinkle with seasoning and grill each side for five minutes.  Serve with some beranaise sauce and onion straws (for these i just cut up onions, dip into some onion ring mix and water and fry them).


----------

